# Medical Books for KINDLE



## carcasman (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey everybody!

i just got the kindle, they delivered it today and i must say it is simply amazing!

The main reason why i got the kindle was because it was gonna be really useful in medical school. I'd be able to carry manuals, and textbooks there.

I don't know if somebody else opened this topic, but if that is not the case, i think it would be a good idea to have a community to share medical related books for kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I dunno.  I HATED NEJM on the Kindle.  Too small, bad graphics, weird formatting.  I have had K1, K2, K3.  I had NEJM while I had K2.

If I were going to use an ereader for texts/manuals, I'd use an iPad.  The color graphics would be better.  I'm a pediatrician and my husband is a radiologist.  Peds literature is mostly text, but with some pictures, and his of course is image-heavy.  OK on KDX but much much better on iPad.  

Just my two cents.  Good luck in med school!!  It doesn't have to be awful (though occasionally it is).  I had a ball overall-- loved it.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad I saw your post.  My daughter is a senior in high school & wants to go to med school.  She's trying to decide between an ipad & a kindle for some of her text books.  I have a K3.  She will probably be getting an ipad for graduation.  Thanks!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaplan Publishing is offering FREE medical-related e-books through January 17th. Kaplan's currently offering 131 free e-books on a _variety_ of subjects, which you can access via the category links there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tabor's Encyclopedia is Kindlized.. I'm planning on getting it soon. I was told I could carry my Kindle with me on duty because it fit in my scrubs pocket.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I was told I could carry my Kindle with me on duty because it fit in my scrubs pocket.


Heh heh, I remember those days. We used to joke that you could tell a student from a resident by the amount of crap in their pockets. My med student lab coat used to weigh about 20 pounds with all the pocket guides, notebooks, tuning forks (why did I carry those?), reflex hammers, eye and ear scope, and pens I could carry, with the obligatory stethoscope around the neck, naturally 

These days, were I to round, I think I would just show up with a pen and a small notebook, and the white coat reaching to my ankles, of course 

I think the kindle might be adequate for replacing some of those pocket guides, but think that a touch ipod/iphone type device probably has more useful medical apps for rounding. I find the kindle to be too slow and cumbersome for rapid on the spot look-ups of various things and it doesn't handle the multiple open book spread that I typically used for studying very well. It would be an awesome substitute for dictionaries or pharmacy guides though, but again I suspect there are more options on an iphone. The ipad is way more practical than the laptops they used to want us to carry around, and I understand some of the medical home models use them for charting. But I'd be leery of carrying one around all day, even the ipad can get heavy and it is a high theft item.

IMHO, textbooks on e-readers won't fully replace DTBs until there is a fast and accurate stylus option for cribbing notes in the margin, fast and easy highlighting, and some ability to put in tabs that allow for rapid moving back and forth within the same book and between different books. Right now I feel they are for supplemental material or for storage of reference works that you will rarely use or as a back-up to a DTB. Then again, I am already a thirty-something, and thus my technophobia is becoming well-developed


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link on Kaplan's free books.  It looks like 31 free not 131.  I picked up a few in case I want to read them, if I don't well, they were free.  

What I have on my kindle for reference:  currently Tabers, the Million Word Crossword dictionary, and some IV drug book- I think there is only one available for kindle.

Tabers works flawlessly and rather fast, you use the search function and get exactly what you need.  It is almost as nice as flipping through an actual Taber's.  The crossword dictionary works the same way, no problems and it lets me cheat on my crosswords without needing the internet.  The IV drug book sucks donkey balls, after it indexed it still doesn't utilize search properly.  I wish I hadn't bought it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Indy said:


> Thanks for the link on Kaplan's free books. It looks like 31 free not 131.


You're welcome! When I said there are 131 free e-books currently being offered by Kaplan, I meant total -- not just the ones in the "Medical" category. The other categories on the page that I linked are College, Education, Graduate, Legal, and Nursing.

If you want to browse through _all_ the free Kaplan books at Amazon.com (not sorted by category), here's another link.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Ooh thank you bunches!  I did find a couple more goodies in the long list.  I figure I'm saving up for when ebooks are no longer available or the power and such are out for like, a month...  my TBR list is embarrassingly long.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Indy said:


> ... my TBR list is embarrassingly long.


Mine is too! So many books -- not enough time!


----------

